# will a russian tort eat the cat grass from petco



## mr.tortoise (Feb 23, 2010)

will a russian tort eat the cat grass from petco?


----------



## terracolson (Feb 23, 2010)

i would say maybe but not all excited.. its only oat grass...

I have 3 Russians, one eats grass all day long the others, love the food i give them...

My Leopard tortoises like to hide in it..

dont waste your money


----------



## chadk (Feb 23, 2010)

Waste of money... Better off finding someone who has a nice yard that does not use chemicals and fertalizers... Then cut some of their grass and weeds to bring to your tort (dandilions, clover, plantain, etc).


----------

